# hi...some good pics from Lima?



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

they do not think that I not to be spoken inglish, but it is not good that this being spoken that language, better serious than thread between a few foristas does his. they are not boasted of ingles.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Fayo, disculpame pero no entendi absolutamente nada de lo que has dicho.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

fayo said:


> they do not think that I not to be spoken inglish, but it is not good that this being spoken that language, better serious than thread between a few foristas does his. they are not boasted of ingles.


 :nono: 
.
.
.







kay:


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

fayo said:


> they do not think that I not to be spoken inglish, but it is not good that this being spoken that language, better serious than thread between a few foristas does his. they are not boasted of ingles.


queeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hugoboss17 (Nov 4, 2004)

fayo said:


> they do not think that I not to be spoken inglish, but it is not good that this being spoken that language, better serious than thread between a few foristas does his. they are not boasted of ingles.



They think I don't speak a word of English, and I realize that you can only express yourself in that language but you have to understand that not everyone in this Forum knows how to speak English. I thank you for showing interest in my city.  

Creo que algo asi es lo que quiso decir


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

hugoboss17 said:


> They think I don't speak a word of English, and I realize that you can only express yourself in that language but you have to understand that not everyone in this Forum knows how to speak English. *I still thank you for showing interest in my city.*
> 
> Creo que algo asi es lo que quiso decir


JAJAJAJA!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Fayo ya metete a estudiar inglés que en Lima es recontra barato además que hablar inglés es básico, un consejo hasta de un conejo...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

que bad...que bad.....


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

primero..el vive en tarapoto..aunque no es excusa jaja....

but dont you forget that lima and most of coast cities of peru are in desert also...but of course...we are ina valley....dont know the case of your city


----------



## hugoboss17 (Nov 4, 2004)

J Block said:


> JAJAJAJA!!!


okay :sly:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

hugoboss17 said:


> okay :sly:


Acaso a dicho "thank you for taking interest in my country?" jaja..


----------



## hugoboss17 (Nov 4, 2004)

Acaso has entendido algo?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


> Acaso *a* dicho "thank you for taking interest in my country?" jaja..


viene del verbo "haber", o sea...leva H : *h*a


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

hugoboss17 said:


> Acaso has entendido algo?


Jajaja...y me vas a decir que tu si entendiste???!! Bueno, esperemos a que venga Fayo y nos diga lo que dijo.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


> Jajaja...y me vas a decir que tu si entendiste???!! Bueno, esperemos a que venga Fayo y nos diga lo que dijo.


vendrá? cuánto tiempo le durará el roche?


----------



## hugoboss17 (Nov 4, 2004)

Tienes razón probablemente el no dijo y le entendi muy poco pero el ser cortez no quita lo valiente  

entendention amigation


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

tus chistes ironicos ya no son para esta epoca


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bueno al menos lo intentó eso vale, hay que ser bien valiente para lanzarse a hablar un idioma que se conoce a secas...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> tus chistes ironicos ya no son para esta epoca


Bratzo, despierta, estas hablando dormido otra vez...


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

mal acompañado?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mmm...yes...15% of peruvians are of european blood...I am not sure as to how may Jews live in Lima but I do know that it's a large community.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

only 2900 jews in Peru!
75% of them are ashkenazes(european jews)

more than 5.000 emmigrated to Israel!


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

wooow Lcho good pic!
do u have any sea in Lima or Peru?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Lima is a beach city, and Peru lies in front of the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

sea?? but of course!!!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

sorry i don't know many about this wonderful country

and good pic and good place!
i wanna be there)


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

dont worry youre here to learn...i cant say i know much about your country :$


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

how much is average wages in Peru?


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

mmm i really dont have the exact data...but i could affirm that we have a very low minimun wage...maybe less than 60 dollars p/month


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

woooooooooow really??????????only 60$?
it's enough for life?


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

El Ministerio de Trabajo señala que el salario promedio por hora en el mercado laboral actual está en los mismos niveles que tenía hace 7 años (6,7 soles en 1998)

The work ministery sais that the average wage per hour is 6.7 soles, or $2.06 US dollars

the minimun wage in peru is actually 135 US dollars jeje...a bit more than what i told you earlier jejeje


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Zohar, meet Jesus Maria..another district of Metropolitan Lima.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

ese es el campo de marte?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

sipirilin. Lo queria mencionar pero no he ido nunca al campo marte o a Jesus maria y me daba cosa decir lo equivocado.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

si bueno yo tampoco..ajajaja asi que puede que seamos un par de desubicados =P...mirando la segunda foto....creo que unas cuadras mas hacia la derecha y hacia el fondo esta el club croata...me acuerdo x el seguro social jaja..y el elefante blanco....cuantos pisos tendria...q locura..semejante edificio


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que horrible han pintado el monumento principal del parque, solo se limitaron a pintar la parte de abajo, mientras el resto del monumento esta recontra sucio.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

mm yo no lo veo sucio...lo veo color cemento..como muchisimos edificios de lima....tal vez eso era una base...entonces de otro angulo se aprecia mejor


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

uyy que fotos tan bacanes nunca las habia visto!!!!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

el campo de marte es un area que se puede mejorar un monton 
lo bacan es que tiene muchos arboles


----------

